# TV Aerial



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2017)

I am after a TV Aerial.

On my T5 I used a Necvox with the Mag Mount. This is apparently a highly regarded unit (which is why I bought it) but I got variable results. Sometimes it was great, but usually very poor (and in places where others had good reception with cheapy aerials as well)
I added a small booster - helped, but still not great. I got the unit replaced under warranty in case it was faulty, but no difference.
I HAVEN'T eliminated the TV as a cause I must admit, but that was new (and my Freeview reception at home is very poor anyway so hard to really test with house aerial)

So that is current situation.
Spec'ing up my new Camper and want an aerial that I don't need to muck around with, so Omnidirectional will be required, and not on a mast (as said, don't want to muck around raising it and also don't want have a shadow on the solar panels)
Suggestions please?
I have seen this on eBay ... Status 330 315 Digital & Analogue Caravan Television TV Aerial Motorhome Boat | eBay
Looks like ones I have seen on motorhomes and I recognise the brand,  but will it deliver (mostly UK but also Europe)?


----------



## bartman (Sep 6, 2017)

Hairydog is totally correct.
The only thing I can add is personal experience - I have the old Status 315 on my motorhome, and I have to say that if it hadn't already been there when I bought it, I wouldn't be fitting one. It's OK in a strong signal area, probably with the sort of signal where a piece of bent coathanger wire or your internal aerial would do just as well.
I'm puzzled that the ad you have linked to refers to "Status 330 315" - they are different aerials, the 330 succeeded the 315 and is supposed to be an improved version. Either way I don't think either of them would be worth anything like the asking price.
My friend has the rotating directional version which can also be extended, and he can pick up transmissions which I can't, although it is by no means perfect.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2017)

bartman said:


> Hairydog is totally correct.
> The only thing I can add is personal experience - I have the old Status 315 on my motorhome, and I have to say that if it hadn't already been there when I bought it, I wouldn't be fitting one. It's OK in a strong signal area, probably with the sort of signal where a piece of bent coathanger wire or your internal aerial would do just as well.
> I'm puzzled that the ad you have linked to refers to "Status 330 315" - they are different aerials, the 330 succeeded the 315 and is supposed to be an improved version. Either way I don't think either of them would be worth anything like the asking price.
> My friend has the rotating directional version which can also be extended, and he can pick up transmissions which I can't, although it is by no means perfect.



Reading the description, it is the 330.
The reason why it has 315 AND 330 in the title is so the listing will appear if someone searches for "Status 315".  That's how ebay listings work!



So anyone have recommendations for an alternative OMNI aerial? The one I linked to was just a option I found when searching on eBay for an example.


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 6, 2017)

I was in an Aire in France.
First thing the French do when they arrive is set up their rotating satellite antenna.
One had a nice level gravel pitch but the trees must have prevented his signal lock.....antenna just kept rotating. So he moves onto a non level grassy bit and chooses to sleep at a weird angle rather than have no telly.

I have an omni directional I think, but is still mostly a bit rubbish.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Did you miss the bit where both replies told you not to bother because it won't work?
> 
> Use a Pringles can.
> 
> ...


No, I read your reply.

And looking forward to seeing comments from others, maybe even from people who actually use a TV.

PS. Omni aerials DO work. Not flawlessly by any means and they are not the optimum solution I know, but hoping to see if anyone has a suggestion for the best one within that genre.


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 6, 2017)

As said Omnis are crap so just buy any one and it will be as crap as the next one, but may cost more.

I also found my Status one would get a lot of interference from the mobile too.

Due to this I did not fit OMNI one on my new van, instead a £10 mini Log periodic  which so far has performed exceptionally well. (not been to scotland yet though)In fact I very rarely use the Sat dish now.

Agreed it doe take a couple of minutes to set up.


----------



## colinm (Sep 6, 2017)

You can have easy to set up like the omni status, or you can have efficient as in a directional aerial, you can't have both, your choice. On an old caravan I had a omni status it was not very good, I rigged up a clip on pole with a small household aerial and it was much better.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2017)

hairydog said:


> No, they do not work. If an omni will do, so will a coat hanger stuck in the back of the TV.
> 
> Suit yourself. After all, you are always right, even if "right" has to be redefined to achieve it.


Not going to bother discussing with you.goodbye


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2017)

yeoblade said:


> As said Omnis are crap so just buy any one and it will be as crap as the next one, but may cost more.
> 
> I also found my Status one would get a lot of interference from the mobile too.
> 
> ...


I  was trying to get away from that option.
It sounds like I may as well stick with the Necvox. But if ALL omnis are equally crap it doesn't quite explain why I would get no channels and someone 10 foot away had a good selection of channels with his omni aerial.
Hence the question seeing if there was a best amongst the bunch.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 6, 2017)

My Hymer has an aerial somewhere in the roof, it is rubbish unless parked close to a mast.
I have a pole that clamps to the side of the van and top of that are two labgear aerials, one for vertical polarity and the other flat for horizontal polarity.
these are chosen as to which to use by  referring to the map of TV transmitters  on the web from Ofcom. It lists all the main and repeater masts along with the  polarity and details. If there are no houses nearby then  this gives the details I need to get a picture, It doesn't look good but it works and cost £29.00 total with a bit of cabling to the side of the van.
Comes off and stores in the garage the pole being the width of the garage it gets quite high for the best signal possible for me.  I also have a  dish in a bag that also works for satelites but they are a pain to find accurately.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 6, 2017)

wildebus said:


> I  was trying to get away from that option.
> It sounds like I may as well stick with the Necvox. But if ALL omnis are equally crap it doesn't quite explain why I would get no channels and someone 10 foot away had a good selection of channels with his omni aerial.
> Hence the question seeing if there was a best amongst the bunch.



I must admit, I had pretty good results with the omni on my last van, not always, but in most situations where others were getting reception.

I have bought a directional one for my new van, but haven't fitted it yet, so cannot compare. But I wouldn't write off omnis.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 6, 2017)

This does seem to agree that direction aerials are generally necessary, but lots of interesting reading at TV Aerials for Boats and Caravans
I'm happy enough with my status directional aerial, but of course it doesn't work everywhere. Moving just a few feet can make a difference.
With good phone signals so widely available now, it may be worth considering online streaming as an alternative, possibly linking to the tv with an Apple tv box for example even if only as a backup.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2017)

2cv said:


> This does seem to agree that direction aerials are generally necessary, but lots of interesting reading at TV Aerials for Boats and Caravans
> I'm happy enough with my status directional aerial, but of course it doesn't work everywhere. Moving just a few feet can make a difference.
> With good phone signals so widely available now, it may be worth considering online streaming as an alternative, possibly linking to the tv with an Apple tv box for example even if only as a backup.



I'll have a read of that link. Thanks.
I had an Amazon Firestick on my TV and used it occasionally, but it is only recently a useable data signal seems to have arrived where I seem to be stopped. It is a handy backup as you suggest.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I must admit, I had pretty good results with the omni on my last van, not always, but in most situations where others were getting reception.
> 
> I have bought a directional one for my new van, but haven't fitted it yet, so cannot compare. But I wouldn't write off omnis.



The last time I used my old setup was around a month ago in a field north of Leeds (within the grounds of Harewood House to be specific).
I think this is quite high elevation, but there is quite a lot of trees in the distance in most directions.
Anyway, the first evening I scanned for channels and got over 100, and the  ones I selected were fine.
The next night I had no good reception on any channels. it was raining and I am guessing that had an effect, but still got this question mark over the TV (Cello running off 12V). I need to try another TV I think, if only to eliminate the Cello.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 6, 2017)

I know bugger all about aerials but have an an older version of this setup on my pvc - The NEW Status 570 Directional TV / Radio Antenna System | Status Antennas
Works that well that I rarely take my Snipe satellite with me unless up the West coast of Scotland.
Takes approx 2 minutes to life the mast and find the best signal using  the signal finder.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 6, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> I know bugger all about aerials but have an an older version of this setup on my pvc - The NEW Status 570 Directional TV / Radio Antenna System | Status Antennas
> Works that well that I rarely take my Snipe satellite with me unless up the West coast of Scotland.
> Takes approx 2 minutes to life the mast and find the best signal using  the signal finder.


Looks quite neat.
When you say "lift the mast", what you mean? Does it usually lie flat? Is it it like a periscope affair?

This looks as hassle-free as you could get from an aerial you have to point!


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 6, 2017)

wildebus said:


> Looks quite neat.
> When you say "lift the mast", what you mean? Does it usually lie flat? Is it it like a periscope affair?
> 
> This looks as hassle-free as you could get from an aerial you have to point!



I have one of these aerials and it is excellent,I also carry a free standing satellite dish in the garage in case I can't get a digital signal and have hardly used it as the digital coverage is so good.

It is a ''periscope affair''and is sited inside a locker,it has a booster amplifier with the traffic light system for locking on to the strongest signal.It works very well in practice and takes a matter of seconds of twisting the mast whilst watching the leds on the booster to lock on to the strongest signal.The led changes from red/amber/green.I have found in practical use that it is possible to get the main channels even when it is showing red.When it locks on with a green led there are hundreds of digital TV and radio channels available.

If I bought another van the status directional digital aerial would be one of the ''must have ''accessories.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> I have one of these aerials and it is excellent,I also carry a free standing satellite dish in the garage in case I can't get a digital signal and have hardly used it as the digital coverage is so good.
> 
> It is a ''periscope affair''and is sited inside a locker,it has a booster amplifier with the traffic light system for locking on to the strongest signal.It works very well in practice and takes a matter of seconds of twisting the mast whilst watching the leds on the booster to lock on to the strongest signal.The led changes from red/amber/green.I have found in practical use that it is possible to get the main channels even when it is showing red.When it locks on with a green led there are hundreds of digital TV and radio channels available.
> 
> If I bought another van the status directional digital aerial would be one of the ''must have ''accessories.



Good practical info. Thanks.
I didn't want an aerial that I had to go outside and drop into a mount, or pull up a mast from horizontal to a vertical position. I was not aware of these directional ones that can sit low when not in use and just push up (it looks like you loosen the large knurled knob to release, push up and rotate, then tighten when in position. Is that correct?).
I see there is an H/V switch. Does that actually move the aerial head from horizontal to vertical? It looks from the photo it can sit either way?


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 7, 2017)

well do know that at the navigation pub  it is tv black spot and most aeril don't work use a hi gain on back of the van and only get a few channels sat work ok  most of the ones fitted to van cant getsignals


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 7, 2017)

I had an Omni on my last van and it was poor ,the directional I have now is mutch better .the high  antenna on a pole is the best but is a phaff  and also storage is a problem . could still need a booster .I Would recommend the new status directional with signal finder .


----------



## alcam (Sep 7, 2017)

wildebus said:


> Good practical info. Thanks.
> I didn't want an aerial that I had to go outside and drop into a mount, or pull up a mast from horizontal to a vertical position. I was not aware of these directional ones that can sit low when not in use and just push up (it looks like you loosen the large knurled knob to release, push up and rotate, then tighten when in position. Is that correct?).
> I see there is an H/V switch. Does that actually move the aerial head from horizontal to vertical? It looks from the photo it can sit either way?



Previous van had a similar directional aerial . Worked well got decent signal in most places . Current van has omni directional aerial works well in most places


----------



## chrismilo (Sep 7, 2017)

I would forget about a tv aerial and go for satellite far less problems albeit more expensive self seeking dish either a tv with built in satellite reciever or existing tv and 12 volt reciever


----------



## mossypossy (Sep 7, 2017)

chrismilo said:


> I would forget about a tv aerial and go for satellite far less problems albeit more expensive self seeking dish either a tv with built in satellite reciever or existing tv and 12 volt reciever



More expensive.
How much is the cheapest self seeking dish compared to the most expensive aerial?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 7, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> I know bugger all about aerials but have an an older version of this setup on my pvc - The NEW Status 570 Directional TV / Radio Antenna System | Status Antennas
> Works that well that I rarely take my Snipe satellite with me unless up the West coast of Scotland.
> Takes approx 2 minutes to life the mast and find the best signal using  the signal finder.



Just back online, wakk44 has fully explained the aerial setup etc.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 7, 2017)

wildebus said:


> (it looks like you loosen the large knurled knob to  release, push up and rotate, then tighten when in position. Is that  correct?).



Yes,spot on.



wildebus said:


> I see there is an H/V switch. Does that actually move the aerial head  from horizontal to vertical? It looks from the photo it can sit either  way?



The horizontal/vertical adjustment is done by turning the small handle at the bottom of the mast.You are right in saying that it moves the aerial head to horizontal or vertical,there is also an indicator near the winding handle with a ''H''or ''V'' to tell you what angle the aerial is currently at.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 7, 2017)

wildebus said:


> Looks quite neat.
> When you say "lift the mast", what you mean? Does it usually lie flat? Is it it like a periscope affair?
> 
> This looks as hassle-free as you could get from an aerial you have to point!


I have the older version of this, mine doesn't have the signal finder but I carry a signal meter so finding the correct direction is easy, once it is fitted it is hassle free and picks up a strong signal everywhere I have tried it


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2017)

hairydog said:


> If you hadn't specifically asked for onmi, even I could have told you about them.
> 
> My van has something of the sort fitted. Mast on a slide-up pole, amplifier box inside. It's easy to operate, though I only ever raise it to give it a wash.
> 
> ...


Why would I want to take any notice of someone who does not have a TV when asking about TV aerials?  
I was not looking for, or have any interest in, a lecture of how aerials work but for real life experience of possible aerial options.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2017)

Tried to reply couple of times but tablet screwing up, so in short thanks for info and will reply properly when on computer tomorrow.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 8, 2017)

hairydog said:


> The reason you should take notice is that I didn't just explain that it won't work, I also went to the trouble to explain why it cannot work. You don't need to  be a tv viewer to know that.
> 
> The reason I bothered to reply is not just to help you (why would I?) but for other people with similar questions who see this now or later.
> 
> Just because you can't (or worse, won't) understand doesn't mean the information won't help them.



It is not that I can't or won't look at the information, it is just I am really not interested in such detailed technicalities of how to optimally receive a television signal. It is really that simple.
Maybe others with similar questions WILL be interested, and in that case, your very comprehensive reply will be very useful to them. However, for me, I was just looking to hear from people who use TVs in their motorhomes and what they used to get a picture.  I did ask in a leading way ref Omnidirectional as I wanted a "fit and forget" type solution.

As far as Omnidirectional Aerials go, we have had replies from people who use them AND successfully watch TV, so I can't accept such a blanket statement that "they cannot work". So I guess we will have to agree to have differing opinions on the value and usefulness of a Omnidirectional aerial.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a status Omni aerial and it's pretty crap. If you are anywhere that doesn't have a very strong signal you get very little reception.

I'm expecting delivery of a Status 570 today as I'm fed up with the Omni rubbish.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 8, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 8, 2017)

I think the real dilemma is how much/often you want the TV work.

If always , 98% then a sat dish, with only tree/building obscouring the line of sight being a problem in the UK,  and of course great for TV viewing in France etc. too.

If around 60% time an Omni would do and probably around 85% of the time then a directional one.

Omni are so fickle that just moving a few yards can make or break the signal. 

These are mine %'s based on having tried all three above. I have two TVs in the and and see little point in carrying them if they dont work

Happy hunting


----------



## wildebus (Sep 8, 2017)

My previous vehicle was a standard height VW T5, and so my Necvox ariel was rarely the tallest thing around and that could well have had an adverse effect on its performance. with other vehicles potentially blocking things?
The new vehicle is clearly a lot higher and the same issues may not be present even with the Necvox.
What I need to do is get a proper height measurement and see exactly how much headroom I have before I hit 3M  (it makes sense to stay below even as a precuation) and work from that.
I just checked the info on the fan and when open, the maximum height is 236mm, so the low-height Milenco 900 version at 250mm would seem to be ideal, and little reason to go 80mm higher.

So ... I will check how the Necvox does in the vehicle out of curiosity, but I think a 900 Low will be making its way onto my roof sometime in October.
Thanks for the additional info David. Appreciated.

(maybe your "Milenco man" might be interested in a forum discount deal? could be some others may be interested after your description?)


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 8, 2017)

What about the French toll roads David?

I believe that anything above 3m at the automatic height sensors will take you into class 3 which is quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 8, 2017)

This thread is a big help as I am currently looking at reception for the TV. Been down the dish on roof route and feel it's not for me this time.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 8, 2017)

I had a Status omnidirectional aerial on my previous 'van which worked well enough in open areas with decent TV signal levels. It became marginal if there was any obstruction such as trees.

I now have their directional aerial which is much better and works pretty much anywhere. Even if the LED fails to change from red, provided it is pointing in the right direction and with correct polarity it will often produce a picture.

The biggest help with this aerial is knowing which transmitter is the best option, and which polarity it uses for transmission.

I use an Android app, UK Aerial Alignment, to (literally) point me in the right direction. It does need an internet connection to work however - it's a shame you can't download the transmitter data for offline use.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 8, 2017)

I am pretty sure that the buyers of my camper products are in the same category that yours were (and as I sell to trade and converters as well as general public, I know I am not overcharging)
Anyway, that was a just a by-the-by and was just a cheeky question   As said, I'll be seeing if there are show specials at the NEC (never know and I am not in a mad rush as still converting) and if not, just pay the regular rate.


----------



## eddyt (Sep 8, 2017)

hi
  ive got the status directional one with the post in the cupboard. it is
  ok virtually anywhere in england. its up the west coast of scotland where
  i somtimes have problems. up at lock lomond near the power stn i had no 
  signal. then at the back of the green welly shop i had a green light on the 

 booster but no picture. then at the viewpoint before rannock moor no picture
  i went down glen etive no picture.but at glenelg i got about 20 channels.
  up at gare loch on the harbour car park a red light but 12 channels.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 8, 2017)

My previous motorhome was an Autotrail which had an overall height of just less than 3m and it didn't operate the French toll sensors so I was charged as class 2 at the peages which was correct.Then I had a sat dome fitted which took it above 3m and I was charged as class 3 which is considerably more expensive.So yes,even if a small projection such as an aerial on the roof is higher than 3m it will take the motorhome into the higher class 3.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 4, 2018)

Not fitted yet as only arrived yesterday and it has been raining non-stop anyway, but my new TV Aerial has arrived 

Same as the Cadac Safari Chef, bought on the eBay "20% Discount Day" last week, and got the Milenco 900L Omnidirectional as previously recommended by Frenchie Dave. 
Went for the Low Profile one, but still looks quite tall and it is blooming wide diameter. Measured up when I first started looking at these months ago and so I know it will fit, but forgot just how wide it is!




Need to decide if going to drill holes to screw down or rely in something like Sikaflex?  Sikaflex would probably do the job, but I find it hard to rely on adhesive alone, so maybe combination of a couple of screws and a good bead of Sikaflex all round?

Must admit I am also actually in two minds about fitting it due to the size now it has arrived.


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 4, 2018)

I too have the status direction aerial very pleased with it except the red/green light  thingy is totally useless!  I have been in many places with a solid red light and got a perfect picture and have been in a couple of others with a solid green light and nothing!


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 4, 2018)

*Setting up*

I think "setting up" is part of the fun of arriving at your destination.....as you approach look which direction the nearest aerial/dish is pointing....never needed led lights/signal finders yet !!! Must admit finding great delight in hunting the signal with my aldi sat stuff !!! If a bit windy up top on roof I set the dish on steps at ground level. HEY OLDISH.....my dish was fine at Navigation Inn where nobody could get terrestrial LOL !! :lol-053: Maja


----------

